# KMTTG - can't install service



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm attempting to setup 'auto_transfer' I created an entry ... then tried to install & start the service via the pull down and I get the following..


```
[SC] StartService: OpenService FAILED 1060:

The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

kmttg service has not been installed
There was a problem installing kmttg service
[SC] OpenSCManager FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

There was a problem installing kmttg service
[SC] OpenSCManager FAILED 5:

Access is denied.
```
 I can't see any documentation to install manually.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I found this ...

```
Alternatively there is another way to control kmttg service. Browse to the folder where you installed kmttg and then go to service\win32 folder. Here there are scripts to install, start, stop or uninstall the kmttg service. For Windows XP simply double-click on the appropriate script to run it. For Vista or Windows 7 because of UAC these must be run as Administrator in order to work, so you should right click and select "Run as administrator" to run them.

    install-kmttg-service.bat Installs kmttg as a service
    start-kmttg-service.bat Will start an already installed kmttg service
    stop-kmttg-service.bat Stops a running kmttg service (this doesnt delete the service, merely stops it)
    uninstall-kmttg-service.bat Deletes the kmttg service such that it wont automatically start running again upon reboot
```
 I was able to get it installed, but had to "run as administrator" ( install-kmttg-service.bat)

at least the service is running now, I see if the auto transfer I setup works ....


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

That solution worked for me. BUt what about longterm? Will one have to do that every time the system is rebooted?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Long-term, if you have kmttg installed as a service, it will restart itself as a service after each reboot. You only need to do install as a service once.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

That's what I thought. However, the upgrade from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 wiped it out. It wasn't running anymore, I had to re-install it. 

Granted, OS upgrades are a different beast than a simple system reboot, but still. Wanted to point out that the Win 8.1 upgrade wiped out the kmttg service.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Joe Siegler said:


> That's what I thought. However, the upgrade from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 wiped it out. It wasn't running anymore, I had to re-install it.
> 
> Granted, OS upgrades are a different beast than a simple system reboot, but still. Wanted to point out that the Win 8.1 upgrade wiped out the kmttg service.


So you not the only one. It did the same for me.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

caddyroger said:


> So you not the only one. It did the same for me.


+1


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok I got it to work. If you installed java v7.45 uninstall it and install 7.40. I will find tomorrow mourning or later to night if it works.


----------

